# noob question



## vivid435 (Apr 10, 2012)

i want to use rew so i can see my rooms frequency response as i am getting my room acoustically treated. i have downloaded rew. i have a soundcard with microphone inputs and 1/4 audio inputs. now do i need an spl meter or will i be fine if i just purchase a condenser microphone such as the popular behringer ecm8000? and i don't know what i need calibrated, does the microphone need calibration? i noticed the calibration files available for the behringer ecm8000 as well.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome to HTS. The best place to purchase a fully calibrated ECM8000 is from Cross-Spectrum Labs:

http://www.cross-spectrum.com/

They're the best! You also have another option from them (the Dayton Audio Mic).


----------



## vivid435 (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks. but could i instead of purchasing a calibrated one, buy a regular one and use calibration files from the internet, even though the calibration data from internet may not be as accurate? do you know if i need an spl meter on top of having the microphone, for running room frequency response tests using room eq wizard?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The mics seem to be too variable in their response for that to be advisable, more info here and here.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

John is correct, there is too much variability and you might as well not use a calibration file. You can purchase the Dayton mic directly from Parts Express and they will have a download calibration file, but not as complete as what Herb does (better then nothing though if you want to go the cheaper route).


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

BTW John, great software!!! Thanks for keeping it updated!


----------

